# (mal wieder) Postfix über Relay smtp... :(



## WerOLF (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde ;-)

es soll anscheindend so einfach gehen... 
Nach diesem Tutorial sind es nicht mehr als 10 Minuten, und der Postfix soll wie ein normaler eMail Client eine Verbindung zum Relay Host (mx.cyconf.de) aufbauen  und dort über den extra angelegten POP3 Account die eMails versenden.

Was mache ich dann bitte flasch ?!

Daten zum Mailserver meines ISP:

Mailserver: mx.cyconf.de
- Braucht eine SSL Verbindung beim senden
- Ist anscheindend AUTH=PLAIN  ( steht so zumindest wenn man telnet mx.cyconf.de 25 macht)

Ich habe ein POP 3 Fach mit eMail Adresse angelegt :

webxxxp7
pa$$wort


Das Szenario:

Mein Homeserver hat eine dynamische IP, und wird somit wenn er selbst eMail sendet unter generellen "Spamverdacht" gestellt. Daher möchte ich mit meinem Homeserver die eMails über ein normales Postfach meines  ISP versenden - dies ist ja eigentlich nichts anderes als wenn ich mit meinem eMail Client eine eMail schreibe, denn dann nutze ich ja auch den mx.cyconf.de als relay.
Ich will eigentlich nur, das die eMails wie zum Beispiel passwort vergessen über den postfix an den mx.cyconf.de übergeben werden, und dann zugestellt werden.

Hier die Configs meines Postfix:

main.cf


> # See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version
> 
> 
> # Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
> ...


_(Anmerkung zu "main.cf" : mein Server heißt mit Hostnamen eigentl. Wolfi (steht so auch in der phpinfo). Von außen ist er ansprechbar mit werwolf.ath.cx)_

master.cf:


> #
> # Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
> # of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").
> #
> ...



sasl_passwd:


> Nach diesem Schema:
> 
> mx.cyconf.de webxxxp7@philippwolf.coma$$wort





Wenn ich nun eine eMail senden möchte an info (at) philippwolf.com (über ein PHP Formular) dann kommt dies dazu in der mail.log:



> Dec 17 20:01:40 Wolfi postfix/postfix-script: starting the Postfix mail system
> Dec 17 20:01:41 Wolfi postfix/master[18037]: daemon started -- version 2.3.8, configuration /etc/postfix
> Dec 17 20:01:41 Wolfi postfix/qmgr[18039]: E0B101E407E: from=<vu2002@werwolf.ath.cx>, size=428, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> Dec 17 20:01:41 Wolfi postfix/local[18041]: fatal: main.cf configuration error: mailbox_size_limit is smaller than message_size_limit
> ...


_Anmerkung: habe kurz zuvor erst postfix gestartet_

*Hat jemand eine Lösung für mein seit 5 Monaten bestehendes Problem ?*

Danke an euch 


//EDIT:

Achso, ich sollte vielleicht auch erwähnen das auf dem Server das ispCP läuft.


----------



## WerOLF (19. Dezember 2007)

*tür auf mach*
*auf boden Klatsch*
*mhmm.. warum ist die Tür an der Decke ? Und warum bin ich von der Decke gefallen?!*

okay.. ich weiß... derbe Unlustig...

egal.. also ich habe jetzt einen POP3 Server als relay genutzt, welcher kein SSL braucht zum senden.

Ich bin jetzt bereits ein ganzes stückchen weiter.

Inzwischen nimmt der Mailserver erfolgreich (gegenserver Log bestätigt dies) Verbindung zum Relayserver auf.

Folgendes Szenario:

Ich sende über ein PHP Formular auf meiner Webseite eine eMail. Diese wird an 'max@mustermann.de' gesendet.

In den Logs meines Servers steht dann allerdings, das die eMail an v2002@werwolf.ath.cx geht.

Anscheinend überschreibt Postfix also den Empfänger. Demenstsprechend kommt auch die email nicht an.

Hier der Auszug aus der /var/log/mail.log:



> -SCHNIPP-
> 
> Dec 19 15:22:56 Wolfi postfix/smtp[350]: 35DAE1E40D0: to=<vu2002@werwolf.ath.cx>, relay=mail.xxxxxxxx.de[212.72.184.185]:25, delay=1649, delays=1643/1.9/3.3/0.76, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 5A86B8E445E)
> Dec 19 15:22:56 Wolfi postfix/qmgr[305]: 35DAE1E40D0: removed
> ...



Jemand eine idee ?


----------

